# What is the Australian skilled occupation category for Devops engineer ?



## qurious (May 2, 2018)

I am a Devops engineer who works on AWS and does automation using programming languages. I am confused about the category that applies in this case.


----------



## gab2304 (Nov 20, 2017)

You can find the description of each IT occupation in the ACS website. I think I read it in their tutorial for application.


----------



## qurious (May 2, 2018)

gab2304 said:


> You can find the description of each IT occupation in the ACS website. I think I read it in their tutorial for application.


Actually I have gone through the descriptions and I am unable into select 1 as I don't fall under 1 single category. I was a developer for a year and then moved onto devops and have been doing automation and devops activities from the past 1 and a half year...


----------



## qurious (May 2, 2018)

Can someone help me out with the job code that I should apply for: 
My experience is as follows:
1. More than 1 and half year as a Software Engineer on Python. 
2. 10 months as a DevOps engineer working on CI/CD and AWS.
3. 8 months in current company working on AWS as DevOps Engineer. 

I have gone through the descriptions of the job codes and I dont see 1 single category that applies to my scenario. I was thinking with going as Software Engineer but does Devops fall into that?


----------



## tarun_mathew (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello,

Even I am confused as I am in the same situation. I could not find any single category that fits devops well. Maybe 263111 fits it better?


----------



## poliasd (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi,
Which one did you choose at the end? I have the same situation.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

poliasd said:


> Hi,
> Which one did you choose at the end? I have the same situation.


I’m DevOps and got assessed under analyst programmer. It was all approved and stuff. Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Udhay23 (Jan 12, 2020)

veshi said:


> I’m DevOps and got assessed under analyst programmer. It was all approved and stuff. Let me know if you have questions.


Hi,
I am in a similar state. I needed to write my RPL and used ANZSCO code 261312 (Developer Programmer). But I got a negative reply saying "ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under ANZSCO code 261312 (Developer Programmer)". 

Did you have to write RPL as well and also do you recommend me to use Analyst programmer ?

Thanks,
Udhay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Udhay23 said:


> Hi,
> I am in a similar state. I needed to write my RPL and used ANZSCO code 261312 (Developer Programmer). But I got a negative reply saying "ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under ANZSCO code 261312 (Developer Programmer)".
> 
> Did you have to write RPL as well and also do you recommend me to use Analyst programmer ?
> ...


Did you give the evidence as per the new ACS guidelines?

Cheers


----------



## Udhay23 (Jan 12, 2020)

NB said:


> Did you give the evidence as per the new ACS guidelines?
> 
> Cheers


yes I did submit the necessary documents. From the assessment it also says that "The detail supplied in the ACS Project Report for the RPL applica�on is insufficient to demonstrate the depth and breadth of knowledge consistent with formal ter�ary studies in ICT."

Does it mean the skill is not suitable for developer programmer ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Udhay23 said:


> yes I did submit the necessary documents. From the assessment it also says that "The detail supplied in the ACS Project Report for the RPL applica�on is insufficient to demonstrate the depth and breadth of knowledge consistent with formal ter�ary studies in ICT."
> 
> Does it mean the skill is not suitable for developer programmer ?


I have no specific knowledge about RPL, but as a layman i understand it means that your RPL is not suitable for entire 2613 
Your report has very little ICT content 
You should go through a reputed Mara agent who can guide you on the points missing in your report 

Cheers


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Udhay23 said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > I’m DevOps and got assessed under analyst programmer. It was all approved and stuff. Let me know if you have questions.
> ...


I studied in Australia, so I didn’t have to write RPL. 

Go to ACS website they have the PDF file with all anzsco codes and descriptions of tasks and see which one matches what you do (it only needs to match in 60%). Do you do serverless or Lambdas? Do you do aws? What is that you do? Do you do any coding? What degree do you have?

Analyst programmer is the most general to be honest that’s why I went for it. 

Did they say why they refused it?


----------



## Udhay23 (Jan 12, 2020)

veshi said:


> I studied in Australia, so I didn’t have to write RPL.
> 
> Go to ACS website they have the PDF file with all anzsco codes and descriptions of tasks and see which one matches what you do (it only needs to match in 60%). Do you do serverless or Lambdas? Do you do aws? What is that you do? Do you do any coding? What degree do you have?
> 
> ...


I work on serverless. I worked on 2 different projects,
1. On AWS, creating a virtual environment integrating all the applications in the organisation,
2. developing Deployment framework for build and deploy for all the apps. Coding on Python.

I have bachelors in Production Engineering. 

Below is the detailed response I got for my assessment,

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migra�on under ANZSCO Code 261312 (Developer Programmer).
The detail supplied in the ACS Project Report for the RPL applica�on is insufficient to demonstrate the depth and breadth of knowledge consistent with formal ter�ary studies in ICT.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full �me employment of at least 20hrs per week:

Dates: 06/10 - 05/14 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Posi�on: So�ware Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documenta�on
Employer: 
Country: Outside Of Australia

Dates: 05/14 - 06/14 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Posi�on: So�ware Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documenta�on
Employer: 
Country: Australia
etc . . .


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Udhay23 said:


> veshi said:
> 
> 
> > I studied in Australia, so I didn’t have to write RPL.
> ...


Seems like you provided not sufficient information for them to asses it. 

Also seems your degree is not an IT degree. Did you have any it subjects? Like programming etc? If not you need 6 years of experience for them to assess it successfully. 

As I wrote before go to ACS profile and under migration somewhere in the menu there is a list of PDF files. One of them has very comprehensive descriptions of anzsco code jobs. Have a look at analyst programmer see if your workplace (even past one) can adjust your references to match this description. Analyst programmer is the most general one and based on what you wrote I would say you’ll probably match it if you workplace gives you proper references. 

I do python, node.js and aws (pretty much what you do) and I was assessed positively as 261311. Developer programmer might be slightly too focused on just programming instead of other things and that’s why they said no. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Udhay23 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks mate. I did look at the descriptions of all the ANZSCO code, I will have a look again.
I have a 10 years of IT experience and also have local Australian experience of more than 5 years too.
On Developer programmer, I think you are right they looking particularly for Devs.

Thanks again mate. I will get back to you if I need more assistance.


----------



## NeosMini (Sep 21, 2021)

qurious said:


> I am a Devops engineer who works on AWS and does automation using programming languages. I am confused about the category that applies in this case.


 Were


qurious said:


> I am a Devops engineer who works on AWS and does automation using programming languages. I am confused about the category that applies in this case.


 Hi! Were you able to find the category to apply as a DevOps engineer?


----------

